

Ask HN: Could QRCodes be Abused/Hacked Like This? - RocknRolla

First, I know nothing of QRCodes except how to use them for price comparison so this may be a dumb question to those of you who are up-to-speed.<p>Basically what would stop someone from getting QRCodes assigned to a url, 301'ing that url through an affiliate link, printing their QRCodes and slapping the stickers on price tags in major chain stores like BestBuy?<p>I'm not going to do this. I'm just curious if this is a vulnerability in them???
======
abailin
Interesting idea - you would need the means to replace something like this
[[http://blog.crowdscience.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/qr_c...](http://blog.crowdscience.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/qr_code_bestbuy.jpg)] or just be able to cleanly cover
their QR code with your new QR code sticker.

Then they would have to purchase the item on their phone, otherwise you
wouldn't get the commission for it.

------
dangrossman
The fact that affiliate links can be trivially traced back to your identity by
law enforcement should be a serious deterrent.

------
CrazyRobot
The same thing that would stop someone from using fake card slots on ATMs or
doing what you described with phone numbers & websites on printed ads.

(Hint: In most cases -- nothing)

